# King Snake Doing What They  Do Best



## revrandyf (Jul 12, 2008)

During a short camping trip at Lawrence Shoals on Lake Oconee, one of my grandsons found this king snake in the process of eating a rat snake that was larger than the king snake and it appeared the rat snake had just eaten by the bulge in its middle.


----------



## rip18 (Jul 12, 2008)

What a cool series!  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 12, 2008)

man what a find !!!! glad you had the camera !!!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jul 12, 2008)

That is so cool. Great pics, would you mind emailing me some. I would love to use them in some of the natural history programs I do for the state. Would be awesome on a powerpoint.


----------



## JasonF (Jul 12, 2008)

Very cool pictures!  Thanks for sharing those!


----------



## revrandyf (Jul 12, 2008)

Be glad to email the photos to you...send me your email address


----------



## Hoss (Jul 12, 2008)

Great series.  I'm sure glad you had the camera along.  Thanks for sharing.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 12, 2008)

Wicked cool find and photos!!!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jul 12, 2008)

Here's that email crotalusjbc@hotmail.com

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Jul 12, 2008)

That is amazing. Great shots.


----------



## jkoch (Jul 12, 2008)

Great stuff!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 12, 2008)

Great nature in action shots I've seen the same thing several times And would sit there amazed.


----------



## leo (Jul 13, 2008)

WOW, what a unique capture, thanks for posting them for us


----------



## Javelin (Jul 13, 2008)

very cool pics


----------



## Capt Gary (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow....!


----------



## copperhead3690 (Jul 13, 2008)

wow, always heard of it happening, never seen it! thanks for sharing!


----------



## chinquapin (Jul 13, 2008)

those are awesome!!!!!!!!!!

Ben


----------



## Tombuster (Jul 13, 2008)

very interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gadget (Jul 13, 2008)

Great pics



did he get it all down?


----------



## revrandyf (Jul 13, 2008)

He ate the whole thing


----------



## Gadget (Jul 14, 2008)

revrandyf said:


> He ate the whole thing




Amazing how they can eat a snake longer than themselves.

 they'll eat other king snakes of their own kind and even their mates too! kinda


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 14, 2008)

first couple are GREAT shots


----------



## snakeguy7 (Jul 14, 2008)

Great series! It is always neat to walk up on them doing what they do best.


----------



## puredrenalin (Jul 14, 2008)

Cool pix, amazing stuff!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 14, 2008)

Amazing series of pictures. Good job, that would be
cool to witness.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jul 15, 2008)

very cool


----------

